# Pony sweating excessively



## Stormy13 (21 November 2017)

Hi bit of advice needed please 
3 weeks ago our pony was diagnosed with mild laminitis, hes been stabled/on yard for 3 weeks and for the foreseeable atm.
He saw the vet and we have had vet advice and he seems to be improving,  hes lost weight,  seems brighter and is eating and drinking normally,  when vet came she prescribed to keep in for 2-3 weeks, she couldn't feel pulses and didn't put frog supports as she didn't feel it was necessary .
The problem we have is that he is now sweating excessively just stood in ,on his face, neck and girth area , I've spoken to my vet and she wasn't  concerned. My livery yard owner spoke to hers and he said was pain related and to keep in for the foreseeable and give bute.
What I'm asking is do you think i should get him tested for cushings? What else can i do for him? Vet back out? 
Hes 8, he seems bright and alert,  is sound at a walk as far as i can see. He has the farrier tomorrow for a trim .  He also has a very thick coat , resembles a mammoth bless him . So i don't know if hes just hot or what 
Any ideas xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 November 2017)

I would certainly have him tested for Cushings, excessive sweating is a common symptom.   Then to keep him comfortable, I would give him a bib clip.


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 November 2017)

definitely test for cushings as he has 2 of the symptoms ,thick coat and laminitis....i would also clip him anyway on the areas that he is sweating.  if the weather turn very cold you can always put a rug on if you think he is cold...


----------



## Stormy13 (21 November 2017)

Thick coat, laminitis and abnormal sweating,  plus he does take forever to lose his winter coat then its back in no time,  hmm will be another vet call i think


----------



## Stormy13 (24 November 2017)

Spoke to another vet, advised bedding on a thick bed and giving bute, thankfully hes stopped sweating , farrier trimmed him yesterday and recommended a cushings test so will be getting the vet again soon to do this and possibly x rays to see whats going on . I'm so worried about him, he seems bright, is sound at a walk but I'm terrified of losing him . Hes on soaked hay, I'm just hoping for the best :/


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 November 2017)

It's not unheard for them to have cushings so young the symptoms definitely sound like it, or it could have been a pain reaction if his feet were really painful either way it's worth getting him tested, I would try not to walk him out of the stable at this early stage his better standing on soft ground as walking to much can cause further damage, hope he starts feeling better please keep us up dated on his progress.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 November 2017)

Stormy13 said:



			Hi bit of advice needed please 
3 weeks ago our pony was diagnosed with mild laminitis, hes been stabled/on yard for 3 weeks and for the foreseeable atm.
He saw the vet and we have had vet advice and he seems to be improving,  hes lost weight,  seems brighter and is eating and drinking normally,  when vet came she prescribed to keep in for 2-3 weeks, she couldn't feel pulses and didn't put frog supports as she didn't feel it was necessary .
The problem we have is that he is now sweating excessively just stood in ,on his face, neck and girth area , I've spoken to my vet and she wasn't  concerned. My livery yard owner spoke to hers and he said was pain related and to keep in for the foreseeable and give bute.
What I'm asking is do you think i should get him tested for cushings? What else can i do for him? Vet back out? 
Hes 8, he seems bright and alert,  is sound at a walk as far as i can see. He has the farrier tomorrow for a trim .  He also has a very thick coat , resembles a mammoth bless him . So i don't know if hes just hot or what 
Any ideas xx
		
Click to expand...

Just hot I would say as my un clipped gelding gets hot and sweaty so just down his rug to lighter one.


----------



## Stormy13 (7 December 2017)

Had the vet out again today,  x rays were done and I'm pleased to report that there is no rotation &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; blood taken for cushings test and hoof testers done . Said sweating could be cushings, pain, stress or just being hot. Will keep feeding soaked hay and keep him in for the time being on the yard,  vet said not to put bute in speedi beet but I'm not sure what else i can give him that is low or has no sugar ? So pleased about no rotation as that was playing on my mind . Just now to get the test results and go from there x


----------



## JillA (7 December 2017)

If the farrier trimmed him, did you notice if he trimmed his soles? If he did it will be pain related


----------



## Stormy13 (7 December 2017)

I'm not entirely sure  but i don't think he did , mind you he was sweating before the farrier visited


----------



## Equi (7 December 2017)

My minis can sometimes get a bit too hot in the stables, not because theyre ill or have cushings, but just they have such a good coat. If he is going to be in much longer i would consider a clip. Test for cushings too, just because, but a neck/chest clip would be my first action.


----------



## SEL (7 December 2017)

Why did the vet say no to speedibeet? I wouldn't have thought a little to get bute down would have mattered. Will your horse take drugs in plain chaff? Mine will take it in one of the Agrobs mash feeds, but not a dry chaff - that just gets ripped everywhere & wastes the bute. You can always syringe in if that's any use.


----------



## Stormy13 (7 December 2017)

Waiting on the test results for cushings, i do wonder if hes just hot and stressed but he really was soaked this morning even his mane . 
Not sure why she said change the speedi beet as i believe it to be low in sugar?  I don't think he'll have it in chaff so not sure what else to use


----------



## Fluffyponies (15 January 2018)

Any update on this? Was your horse positive for cushings? 8 is a little young but not impossible. If you cant use chaff on its own then potentially ask your vet for a dosing syringe and syringe the bute into him, but I am hoping by now you are over the worse laminitis wise?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 January 2018)

Stormy13 said:



			Hi bit of advice needed please 
3 weeks ago our pony was diagnosed with mild laminitis, hes been stabled/on yard for 3 weeks and for the foreseeable atm.
He saw the vet and we have had vet advice and he seems to be improving,  hes lost weight,  seems brighter and is eating and drinking normally,  when vet came she prescribed to keep in for 2-3 weeks, she couldn't feel pulses and didn't put frog supports as she didn't feel it was necessary .
The problem we have is that he is now sweating excessively just stood in ,on his face, neck and girth area , I've spoken to my vet and she wasn't  concerned. My livery yard owner spoke to hers and he said was pain related and to keep in for the foreseeable and give bute.
What I'm asking is do you think i should get him tested for cushings? What else can i do for him? Vet back out? 
Hes 8, he seems bright and alert,  is sound at a walk as far as i can see. He has the farrier tomorrow for a trim .  He also has a very thick coat , resembles a mammoth bless him . So i don't know if hes just hot or what 
Any ideas xx
		
Click to expand...

My boy was sweating like mad in nearly all his normal rugs, his face and behind his ears and jaw, between front legs etc.   It then was noticeable that  above his eyes were puffy so got him checked for cushings, but it turned out he had it 18 and the boarder line is 20 so not cushings, just he has developed a thicker coat, so gave him a dealer clip and he is happier now, I would say get cushings tests first


----------



## Stormy13 (16 January 2018)

I got him tested for cushings and it was negative   x rays showed no rotation,  hes much happier atm , been having some turnout and is dropping weight so I'm happier too though trying to find the correct mix of turnout/being stabled and how much hay to give is not always easy . Trying to get our sec d slimmer as well as she has gotten a bit tubby &#128584;


----------



## Fluffyponies (16 January 2018)

Stormy13 said:



			I got him tested for cushings and it was negative   x rays showed no rotation,  hes much happier atm , been having some turnout and is dropping weight so I'm happier too though trying to find the correct mix of turnout/being stabled and how much hay to give is not always easy . Trying to get our sec d slimmer as well as she has gotten a bit tubby &#55357;&#56904;
		
Click to expand...

For weight loss - hay wise - 1.3-1.7% of your horses body weight can be fed per day, this would achieve weight loss. I'd get a weigh tape and make a note of estimated weight each week.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 January 2018)

Fluffyponies said:



			For weight loss - hay wise - 1.3-1.7% of your horses body weight can be fed per day, this would achieve weight loss. I'd get a weigh tape and make a note of estimated weight each week.
		
Click to expand...

For weight loss, I feed plain oat straw chaff alongside a measured amount of hay.  In that way you can limit the hay and yet be sure that your horse isn't standing in the stable for hours with nothing to eat, nor damaging his neck by puling at trickle nets all night long.


----------

